# Looky!!!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=336:fun-loving-gonzo&catid=36&Itemid=159
Oh my goodness-I want this dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Isn't he great??!!
The short haired havs are soo cute, has great manners-and he knows tricks!!
Maybe a twin for Todd??!!
I wish I could.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, he's so cute. I love the little scruff of hair around his neck.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

do it, do it, do it!!!!

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Tritia said:


> do it, do it, do it!!!!
> 
> CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Honestly I'd love to, but it took years to convince hubby to get a dog. I admit, I'm spoiled with just one, but that sweet face is killing me!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I hear ya. My dh only wanted two kids, and one dog. We have four of one kind..three of another


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh great folks...I'm in Minnesota...he's in Minnesota...but the husband is so not on board with number two havanese...yet...


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

You need Gonzo! He is the cutest thing! I'd take him myself but 3 really is my limit. Tell your DH how much Havs love to have other Havs in the family. Tell him that grooming costs will be minimal. He's already had most of his expensive vet costs, he's already trained and can even do tricks! No puppy antics, lots of love & gratitude for rescuing him, company for Pixie when she's home alone and less Havanese hair! And besides that, all his Christmas & birthday shopping has been covered for a long time! 

Do I sound like I have justified adding another dog before?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Tritia said:


> I hear ya. My dh only wanted two kids, and one dog. We have four of one kind..three of another


I wanted Pixie's little white brother and he wouldn't budge on that (and he and Pixie are in love with each other), so Gonzo couldn't be mine. I do have a name picked out for my next hav and I want it to be a boy. I've been planting the seeds and it's going to take a while.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> You need Gonzo! He is the cutest thing! I'd take him myself but 3 really is my limit. Tell your DH how much Havs love to have other Havs in the family. Tell him that grooming costs will be minimal. He's already had most of his expensive vet costs, he's already trained and can even do tricks! No puppy antics, lots of love & gratitude for rescuing him, company for Pixie when she's home alone and less Havanese hair! And besides that, all his Christmas & birthday shopping has been covered for a long time!
> 
> Do I sound like I have justified adding another dog before?


YOU are GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, but I didn't get much for Christmas this year! But I do have 3 Havs.....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Yes, but I didn't get much for Christmas this year! But I do have 3 Havs.....


If you don't practice law, you should consider it!
I'd hire you!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

i just might consider it!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a buddy for Todd or Pixie*

I read about him on HRI today...and thought about Todd too! Isn't he cute, and no grooming worries. We haven't heard from Todd yet today if he wants a sort of twin!

Pixie you are just too cute. When is your mom posting a video?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that dog is adorable. What a face. I cannot believe anyone would give him up. It breaks my heart.

Amy, as for your DH so not being on board re getting a 2nd Hav, well, neither was mine, so I really didn't ask DH if I could get Heath, I kind of just told him I really had to have him. . . and now, predictably, he's falling so in love with him. . . the other Amy ;-)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just saw this..
I heard all about Gonzo on the HRI list earlier today. 
Todd would love to have a buddy and I love Gonzo's eyebrows and the swoosh up his face..he's adorable! 
I really just don't think that it's the right time for us to add another dog...I wish that I could...he's too cute! 
So, who's taking him home? :eyebrows:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I read about him on HRI today...and thought about Todd too! Isn't he cute, and no grooming worries. We haven't heard from Todd yet today if he wants a sort of twin!
> 
> Pixie you are just too cute. When is your mom posting a video?


I really will try! My camera stinks-I could use the Hanna Montana video camera my daughter got for Christmas-that's all I have right now. Yes, I need to get a new camera.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the best approach might be to not ask.... maybe that is what I need to try the next time around! :suspicious:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's really cute and has beautiful colors! 
Gina


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's take a vote. I nominate Eva. Todd needs a fellow mischief-maker... they'd be perfect together!

Eva, let's be fair. At least *ask* Todd what *he *thinks :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Let's take a vote. I nominate Eva. Todd needs a fellow mischief-maker... they'd be perfect together!
> 
> Eva, let's be fair. At least *ask* Todd what *he *thinks :biggrin1:


Ohhhhh! You are BAD! 
I know what Todd would say and so NO, I'm NOT asking him! 
Nice try though! ound:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> Ohhhhh! You are BAD!
> I know what Todd would say and so NO, I'm NOT asking him!
> Nice try though! ound:


OooOooOh Rats! I would love to see pics of those two RLHing in the snow!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*He is adorable. I asked my DH was told NO, NO, NO then I took her anyway. ound: I am so naughty. :evil: He still isn't in love with her but he laughs at her ALOT. Says MY dog is weird when she sleeps on her back twisted up. ound:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!!!

DH gave me the go ahead at Christmas. He doesn't want another puppy though, would like to rescue a doggie this time. I got an IWAP shirt, wrapped by "Scooter", in his bath towel and tied with his training leash as the ribbon! We have a trip planned for the summer though so I think we'll wait until the end of summer. It's already killing me to know I'm going to have to leave Scooter for a week, I couldn't go and leave two behind.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, 
I believe Scooter and Gonzo were both in the Muppett Show, weren't they?................ 
Maybe it's a sign???!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!!!
> 
> DH gave me the go ahead at Christmas. He doesn't want another puppy though, would like to rescue a doggie this time. I got an IWAP shirt, wrapped by "Scooter", in his bath towel and tied with his training leash as the ribbon! We have a trip planned for the summer though so I think we'll wait until the end of summer. It's already killing me to know I'm going to have to leave Scooter for a week, I couldn't go and leave two behind.


Hey! That's great news that hubby agrees getting a 2nd Hav is a good idea! :whoo: Trust me, it's a LOT easier leaving two behind than just one. I would tell myself that at least they had each other and could nestle together, play and not feel totally traumatized. Man. It's never this hard leaving my cats behind! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! I told the kids about it, big mistake! They want another dog NOW and that's not going to happen. Have to wait until the time is right.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We didn't ask for the second dog...*

Hubby and I have a deal, anything over $200 we need to discuss. Well, a friend of mine was going to my breeders to get a puppy in Arizona. I was going to go with her. At the last minute, they decided to wait. I decided to go...as Alana was just about to go back to school and I knew I'd miss her so incredibly much and also that Riki was almost a year and it was time.

So Alana and I snuck out around four am, imagine her not telling him as she was only seven! She so did not keep secrets...

He told me as soon as he heard us pulling out of the driveway, he knew what we were up to! We drove to Arizona, Alana chose Daisy, and I drove back thinking he would have been so surprised that he would be happy and not say no.

PS Riki went with us and loved the puppies. They played with him which was a good way to help choose. Riki is very, very gentle with puppies and smaller dogs.

We walked in the door and he said, so where is the puppy? LOL

My friend who was supposed to have gone originally met Daisy and got a puppy from her next litter. Seeing the new puppy was so appealing to everyone!

What my husband doesn't know is that I almost brought home two. Alana was mad for Daisy but there was a little black boy with white paws that called me so much. Luckily, he found his furever home the next week or I might have gone back. Our breeder sent photos of the black puppy going home with the new owner!

I'm not recommending this...just telling you my story.

PS Riki went with us. He helped choose a puppy. Riki is a very, very friendly dog. He loves all puppies and small dogs and was very gentle. The puppies where following him and he put his belly up for them to jump on him. He is a sweet guy, all he wants is for someone to play with him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda I'm with you...sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness instead of permission.


----------

